
North Korea is shifting its time zone 30 minutes to align with South Korea's - DoreenMichele
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/29/north-korea-to-align-with-souths-time-zone-in-reconciliatory-move.html
======
Markoff
still less absurd than DST nonsense in EU, I wish i will experience in free
years that we will have all years same time and won't stress little children
and other people with this nonsense

------
alistoriv
That's a shame, I thought Pyongyang Time was kinda neat. It's a callback to
historical Korean timezones

